# Lowrance troubleshoot



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rustyrotor said:


> New to me, 2014(?) Lowrance Elite 5 HDI seems to boot up fine, and then goes dark, unresponsive.
> 
> You can see it’s got power, but it seems locked up.
> 
> Any user fixes? Worth sending in, probably out of warranty?


Tap around on the screen after it boots up, it is probably the brightness settings got lowered so low you can’t see the display, my HDS7 and HDS9 Touch both did this and fooled me for a while.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The elite hdi is not a touch screen unit. It uses buttons only and the software running it is very basic. Compared to what is available now, the regular Elite is ancient with respect to all GPS capabilities. Only the Hook is less capable so it ranks #2 from the bottom. The HDS series is in a totally different league. It might be a brightness issue but touching the isnt going to do anything.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Try taping the power button to pull up the brightness settings. That works for my HDS9.


----------



## Rustyrotor (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks will do. Any comments on Lowrance customer service/warranty/repair? If it isn't operator error, can I count on them for anything? Should I blast the connectors with any contact cleaner?


----------

